# HAT Mirus 4" coaxials



## TheAlchemist9

These are LNIB -- bought them new from 12v electronics and only ran them for a week. For 4" coaxials, these are head and shoulders above anything else in the same price range IMO.

$45 and no reserve.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=272010756523


----------



## tnaudio

These are great sounding speakers. Good luck with sale.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

just saw you are in central illinois - so am i! what part?

also - very nice small coaxials here!


----------



## TheAlchemist9

tnaudio said:


> These are great sounding speakers. Good luck with sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thanks, I also thought these sounded really nice -- significantly better than the Hertz and CDT offerings at the same price point.



benny z said:


> just saw you are in central illinois - so am i! what part?
> 
> also - very nice small coaxials here!


Urbana. It's a sound quality desert around these parts!


----------



## benny z

EcoHawk said:


> Urbana. It's a sound quality desert around these parts!


dang! i was *just* in urbana on tuesday to meet up with a friend.

i'm to your west in bloomington.

we just had a sq comp and educational course at mobile audio here sept 19th. trying to get some more activity going locally.


----------



## TheAlchemist9

benny z said:


> dang! i was *just* in urbana on tuesday to meet up with a friend.
> 
> i'm to your west in bloomington.
> 
> we just had a sq comp and educational course at mobile audio here sept 19th. trying to get some more activity going locally.



If I wasn't in Chicago that weekend I would have gone to that. :/

I plan on buying a new car soon (either a '15 535i or a '13 g37x) and plan on taking it to that shop since I won't have time to DIY with a new job starting and winter just around the corner. I take it they do good work?


----------



## benny z

yes. absolutely. toby broadfield is the main installer there. his side business is Broadfield Customs | Custom Clusters & More

amazing talent and he does fantastic eom-looking integration. you can check out the work he's done in my car sometime if you'd like.


----------



## TheAlchemist9

EcoHawk said:


> These are LNIB -- bought them new from 12v electronics and only ran them for a week. For 4" coaxials, these are head and shoulders above anything else in the same price range IMO.
> 
> $45 and no reserve.
> 
> Hybrid Audio Technologies Hat Mirus 4" M41 2 Coaxial Speakers LNIB | eBay


Changed to FREE SHIPPING. Still starting at $45, no reserve.


----------



## TheAlchemist9

20 hours left... still at $45 shipped.


----------



## Bikerbrah

ill buy for 30


----------



## Old Skewl

These were sold on ebay 2 months ago


----------



## BlackHHR

:lurk:


----------

